# وحدة العناية المركزة



## toa1987 (27 مارس 2009)

:19:السلام عليكم
جمعتلكم تقرير عن وحدة العناية المركزة
جمعت المعلومات والصور من المستشفيات ومهندسين اجهزة طبية:12:


----------



## toa1987 (27 مارس 2009)

جهاز المونيتر

تعد وحدة العناية المركزة من أهم الوحدات بالمستشفيات وأكثرها ازدحاماً و يتوفر بها أحدث المعدات والأجهزة الطبية كما تطبق فيها أحدث الأساليب و التدخلات الطبية التي غالباً ما تكون عميقة و معقدة.

1.monitor
2.ventilator
3.DC_shock












*مقدمة:
 المراقبة المستمرة للمتغيرات الفيسيولويجية ضرورية جدا في كثير من الحالات منها: الإصابة بالجلطة ، بعد العمليات الجراحية ، وبعد الحوادث القوية.الأجهزة التي تقوم بذلك تسمى أجهزة مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء.
 أجهزة مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء هي عبارة عن الأجهزة التي تستخدم لمراقبة المرضى في وحدات العناية المركزة ICU ووحدات العناية بمرضى القلب CCU وغرف العمليات OR ولها القدرة على مراقبة حالة المريض بالتسجيل والعرض الفوري بصورة مستمرة ولفترات طويلة بالتاريخ والساعات ليتمكن الطبيب من التأكد من حالة المريض لحظة بلحظة والاستجابة بدقة وبصورة فعالة لاحتياجات المريض بالطرق المناسبة حسب ما تستدعيه حالة المريض.
*جهاز مراقبة الأعضاء:
تقسم أجهزة المراقبة إلى قسمين حسب عملها: 
1- أجهزة المراقبة السريرية: تكون هذه الأجهزة فوق سرير المريض لمراقبة حالة المريض عن قرب.

2- أجهزة المراقبة المركزية:تكون هذه الأجهزة في بمحطة المراقبة المركزية لمراقبة حالة المرضى عن بعد.

المتغيرات الفيسيولوجية التي يسجلها ويعرضها الجهاز

يقوم الجهاز بعرض وتسجيل عدة متغيرات من أهمها:
1- رسم تخطيط القلب ECG وفي هذه الحالة تكون دائرة ECG مبسطة لأنه لا تهمنا القراءات الدقيقة لارتفاع الموجات بل الأهم هو الشكل العام لها.
2- معدل نبضات القلب Hart Rate: أي عدد النبضات بالدقيقة BPM.
3- ضغط الدم المباشر IBP و ضغط الدم الغير مباشر NIBP.
4- معدل التنفس Respiration Rate: يعرض إشارة ومعدل التنفس بالدقيقة Rate/min.
5- نسبة الأكسجين بالدم O2: وهي النسبة المئوية الذي تحمله خلايا الدم الحمراء.
6- درجة الحرارة Temperature : وهي درجة حرارة جسم المريض.
7- إشارة تخطيط الدماغ: وهذه الإشارة تتوفر في بعض الأجهزة.

1.قياس الECG:
يقوم برسم تخطيط القلب في منطقة الصدر فقط ويتكون من ثلاثة leads
(RA ,LA ,LL) وهو ليس دقيق مثل الECG الاعتيادي وعند قياسه فأن التخطيط يظهر اما على الشاشة او على الورقة.


أختلافه عن الECG الاعتيادي:
هو انه الاعتيادي يحتوي على عدد اكثر من الleads ويحتوي على colvanometer  ويحتوي على اوراق متحسسه للحرارة وكذلك قلمه عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية بينماECG المونيتر يكون قلمه digital 
نقوم بقياس الheart rate  عن طريق prop الECG 
2.قياس حرارة الجسم:
الالكترود المربوط بالمريض يحتوي على قرص(وهذا القرص عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية "متحسسه للحرارة" يقوم بتحسس حرارة المريض وتحول الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربائية وذلك عن طريق  transducerوذلك لكي يعرض على الشاشة.

3.قياس نسبة الاوكسجين:
وهو عبارة عن sensor مستقبل ويوضع حول اصبع المريض.
ويحتوي على مرسلاتIR وضوء احمر red light ويعتبر الضوء الاحمر reference  وذلك لانه لايمتص داخل الجسم من قبل الاوكسجين والدم ولهذا فأن الضوء الداخل هو نفسه الضوء الخارج.
اما الIR  فأنه يمتص من قبل الاوكسجين ولهذا فأنه يقيس نسبة الاوكسجين ومن ثم يصل الى دائرة كهربائية موجودة بين الضوء الاحمر وال IR لكي تقيس الفرق بين القيمتين الخارجتين.

4.قياس ضغط الدم:
هو جاز رقمي عادي به ماطور يدفع الهواءالى الكف والضغط المتولد داخل الكف يحول الى الtransducer ثم الى diophram وهو غشاء يضغط على مقاومة(متغيرة حسب الضغط) وقيمة المقاومة تترجم الى ضغط معين



​​​​​​​ 





*جهاز مراقبة مريض مع حاسب آلي:


----------



## toa1987 (27 مارس 2009)

هو طريق للتنفس أوالمساعدة في التنفس باستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي عندما يكون المريض غير قادر على التنفس بالقدر الكافي لعملية تبادل الغازات الكافية لاحتياج الجسم والأنسجة أوعندما يكون المريض غير قادر تماما على اخذ النفس وهذا يرجع إلى عدةأسباب.
الحالات التي تحتاج إلى التنفس الصناعي:
*أ‌- *التنفس الصناعي العلاجي therapeutic ventilation:
.1في حالات فقد الوعي وإنعاش القلب والصدر.
.2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب.
.3. في حالات أمراض الجهازالعضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلي.
.4. في حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل إصابة المخ والحبل الشوكي وذلك تأثير مركز التنفس بالمخ.
.5. في حالات إصابة العمود الفقري.
.6. في حالات أمراض الجهاز التنفسي التي تؤدى إلى نقص الأكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS .
.7. في حالات أمراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية.
*ب‌- **تنفس صناعي* *إجباري**:**
**.1. **بعد* *العمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التي تحتاج إلى تخدير* *طويل**
**.2. **في حالات اصبات الرأس وذلك لتأثر مركز التنفس* *بالمخ**.*
*ت‌- *الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي modes of ventilation
توجد عدة طرق لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي ولكن يوجد ثلاث أنواع هم الأكثر استخدام هما:
*ث‌- *التنفس الصناعي الاجبارى المستمر CMV
وهو يكون اختصار لى Controlled Mechanical Ventilation وعن طريقة يعطى الجهاز المريض عدد مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذة الحالة لا يأخذ المريض اى نفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط.
*ج‌- *استخدام هذه الطريقة:
- تستخدم للمرضى المصابين بإصابات الرأس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ.
- أثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لإعطاء المريض أدوية مخدرة وأدوية ترجى العضلات.
*ح‌- **التنفس المتوافق بين الجهاز* *والمريض**SIMV :**
**
**وهو يكون* *اختصار لي** Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation **وهى طريقة* *لإمداد المريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء على الجهاز* *ولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لأخذ نفس بنفسة وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريض* *من جهاز التنفس الصناعي حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقي* *النفس**.*
*خ‌- *التنفس عن طريق إعطاء هواءبضغط CPAP:
*د‌- **
**وهى طريقة* *لإمداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغطمعين اثنا عملية التنفس – مع السماح ببعض الهواء* *داخل الحويصلات الهوائية بالرئةمما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة* *كفاءة الرئيتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريضمن جهاز التنفس الصناعي*
*ذ‌- * 
*ر‌- *المشاكل التي يمكن أن تحدث أثناء وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعيalarm:

.1. كمية الهواء الداخل في النفس الواحد قليلة Low Tidal Volume:
وهذا يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة:
أ*. البالون الخاص بأنبوبةالقصبة الهوائية غير ممتلئة – أو تسرب الهواء من البالون.
ب*. المريض يتنفس بنفسة.
ت*. عدم توصيل الأنابيب مع بعضها في دائرة محكمة
ث*. وجود شرخ في اي وعاء خاص بالجهاز مثل المرطب فيجب التأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات قبل وأثناءالاستخدام

2. عدم دخول هواء للمريض No tidal Volume:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة :
أ*. فك أحدى الأنابيب من بعضها.
ب*. توقف في جهاز التنفس الصناعي نتيجة لعطل فني.
ت*. انقطاع التيار الكهربي فلذلك يجب على الممرضة ملاحظة المريض باستمرار للتأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات وعمل اللازم عند حدوث اي مشكلة.

3. ارتفاع في ضغط الهواءhigh Pressure:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة:
أ*. ضغط المريض باسنانة على أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية فيجب وضع ممر هوائي.
ب*. وجود ثنى في الأنبوبة الحنجرية أو الجهاز أو يكون شي ضاغط على الأنبوبة الخاصة بالجهاز.
ت*. وجود ماء في الأنابيب.
ث*. وجود افرازات بصدر المريض تحتاج إلى تشفيط.
ج*. المريض يقاوم الجهاز.
ح*. تكون نهاية الأنبوبة الحنجرية ملتصقة بجدار القصبة الهوائية أو موجودة داخل احد الرئتين.

4.انخفاض ضغط الهواء Low Pressure:
ويحدث نتيجة:
أ*. فصل احد أجزاء أنابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعي عن الأخرى.
ب*. وجود ثقب في المرطب أو قطع بالأنابيب يسمح بتسريب الهواء وتقليل الضغط.
ت*. البالون الخاص بالأنبوبة الحنجرية تكون غير ممتلئة بالهواء كمية كافية.

5. انخفاض الأكسجين Low Oxygen Inlet:
وتكون نتيجة مشكلة بمركزالأكسجين أو خرطوم الأكسجين غير متصل بالجهاز جيدا أو غير متصل بالشبكةجيدا.

*ويكون اما تنفس اصطناعي او تخدير،ولكن جهازالتخدير يفرق عن التنفس بوجود vaporizer  .
*ويكون جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي عبارة عن valves & filters حيث يسيطرون على الهواء المار به.والجهاز يكون اما للكبار او للصغار حيث ممكن تحديد ذلك،حيث للinfant به inpoback (يدوي).
وللجهاز ادخالان هما: O2 & fresh air ،ويكون بضغط(2.7_6 bar) ولكل جهاز ضغط معين.




وهنالك(junctions) وانابيب تخلط الاوكسجين معه الهواء وتحدد نسبة الخلط من قبل الطبيب
بعدما يتم خلط الغازين يذهب الخليط الى (hummifier) "وهي عبارة عن مرطبة تقوم بترطيب الخليط حتى يصل الى المريض هواء نقي رطب ويوجد بداخله heater "


طريقة الترطيب:
هنالك ورقة خاصة لكل جهاز نقوم بترطيبها،حيث ان هنالك خزان داخل المرطبة للماء المعقم الذي يقوم بترطيب الورقة، وهنالك حساسات(انابيب رفيعة) مربوطة على اخراج المرطبة. 
اما الزفير الناتج من المريض والذي يكون عبارة عن غاز ثنائي اوكسيد الكاربون يذهب الى فلتر(الذي يقوم بتنقية الهواء الخارج من المريض من الرطوبة وذلك حفاظا على الجهاز)،بالاضافة الى فلتر اخر يكون موقعه اسفل الشاشه والذي مربوط معه O2 sensor والذي يقيس نسبة الاوكسجين الناتج من عملية الزفير ويكون له فترة معينه للعمل ويجب فحصه بأستمرار ويمكن استبداله او ضبطه.


*منظومة الغازات الطبية:
الاصفر vacuum 
الابيض O2
الازرق N2O  "مخدر" ولايمكن استخدامه وحده الا مع O2 و air
الاسود fresh air


**وللجهاز **compressor** خاص به او من منظومة الغازات الرئيسية*

*فهذا الجهاز لهو **compressor** خاص به.*
*Adapter**:**هو عبارة عن انبوبة تربط بين الغازات (المنظومة) وبين الجهاز ويكون خاص لكل جهاز.*
*Display**:*
*تكون الشاشه مقسمه الى قسمين:*
*قسم علوي والتي تعرض حالة المريض*
*وقسم سفلي والذي يخص الطبيب*

*Alarm silence**: **وهو اسكات صفارة الانذار الخاصة بالجهاز*
*Alarm limit**:** وهو مفتاح التحديد الخاص بالطبيب كتحديد الحجم الثالث للهواء الموجود داخل الرئة، او تحديد ال**frequency* 
*Ventilator setting**: **وهو مفتاح ضبط الجهاز **menu*
*System set up**: **وهو مفتاح ضبط الشركة*
*Supply**: **وهو مفتاح التشغيل والاطفاء**on/off *
*بالاضافة الى ال**mouse * 

*وبالطبع فأن للجهاز**sensors ** للحرارة والرطوبة وللاوكسجين وغيرها*
*اعطاله:*
*هو حدوث **leak** للانابيب او انسداد الفلاتر*


----------



## amod (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## المسلم84 (28 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله....


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير يارب 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## toa1987 (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور وان شاء الله استفدتوا


----------



## محمد عيد الرشيدي (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووور اخوووووو على الطرح الطيب


----------



## همزة مهندس (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووورين جدا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## سامر العارف (5 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد....*​


----------



## مهندس مفلس (8 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً
و أتمنا أن تسمح لي بنسخ هذا التقرير الرائع للإستفادة منه, أرجو الرد سريعاً

شكراً


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## مهندسة جادة (10 يونيو 2009)

و الله الواحد مش عارف ايش يحكي 
بي الموضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئعععععععععععععععععع


----------



## mustafa el (11 يونيو 2009)

*جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية*​


----------



## أبو موئل (13 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك الموضوع مفيد


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

عساك على القوة و الف شكر


----------



## فيروز احمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هايل جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى مزيد من المعلومات من اعضاء المنتدى حول سينسور قياس نسبة الاكسجين
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shimaa hassan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن حضرتك تقولنا احتمال الاعطال فى هذه الاجهزه وكيفيه التغلب عليها


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً و لكن لي ملاحظة إذا سمحتم لي:
محدش إتكلم عن Conditioning System 
أو Air Handling System
أو Environmental Control System
وفقاً لتصنيف هذه المناطق
و نوعية الفلاتر و المرشحات الهوائية المستخدمة ، و درجات الحرارة و الرطوبة المثلى لهذه المناطق
و كذلك فروق الضغط بين المناطق و بعضها و المؤثرة على حركة و دوران الهواء و تقسيم المناطق لمناطق سوداء و رمادية و بيضاء و إشتراطات كل منها......
المفترض أنها تكون Clean Area
شكراً على متابعة التعليق...


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ahmadba (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## mohamad alkhlout (8 يونيو 2011)

انا راح اتخصص في اجهزه العنايه المركزه ويا ريت تفوديني اكثر ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## zima zima (12 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخى
ونتمنى المزيد خصوصا كل شى متعلق باجهزه الرمد والبصريات


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر ..


----------



## حمادة مروان (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## fadil al habib (4 أبريل 2012)

thank you so mach


----------

